# Recommendations for CAD Energy ETF



## miass (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi, I would like to get some exposure to Oil/Gas in my portfolio. Looking for recommendations around ETFs or mutual funds in this sector. Unfortunately, I am limited in my ability to hold certain investments, like XEG, which would have been my choice due to restrictions from my employer. Looked into ZCE and ZEO, but they seem to be quite low in trading volume. Appreciate your help!


----------

